# Louisville RV Show



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 28, 2012)

We closed down the store and went to Louisville to the RV Show and just got home.  Saw Cindy there and had a good talk.  Hope they attracted new customers with their RVUSA booth.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2012)

glad U had a good time, now get back to work.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Ken - it was really good to see you at the show.  We did have good conversations with many, many dealers and it's always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 3, 2012)

sorry Cindy that you had to see Ken face to face, must have been a disappointing moment for you. most of just listen to him and don't look into his eyes. As you know he is darn good saleman and I can't afford anything else.. I know I will pay for that comment in April at his Open house. Once he read this he will write it down, and be waiting for me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 3, 2012)

Just remember Hollis...I don't get mad....I get even


----------

